
Dyson to Move HQ from UK to Singapore - ilarum
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46962093
======
sorokod
Also in the Guardian:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/22/dyson-
to-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/22/dyson-to-move-
company-hq-to-singapore)

"The Dyson chief executive, Jim Rowan, said the move from Wiltshire to
Singapore had “nothing to do with Brexit” but was about “future-proofing” the
business. The move of Dyson’s legal entity from the UK to Singapore “will
happen over the coming months”, meaning it could take place before Brexit."

